# $30 No Deposit Bonus - Limited time offer!



## pjotter (Jan 4, 2009)

This is actually a Christmas Bonus, but since it has not yet been removed you can still get it. BUT it's OBVIOUSLY for A limited TIME only!!

For US players, I can recommend these great *No Deposit Bonuses*!

Here's how to get your FREE bonus:

*The Sierra Star Bonus* - click the Santa Claus icon in the top, right of your screen to get your $10 FREE!

*The Royal Casino Bonus* - click the Santa Claus icon in the middle of the screen to get $10 no deposit required!

*The Giant Vegas Bonus* - click the little X-mas present in the top of the screen and you'll receive $10 FREE!

Get these LATE X-Mas bonuses while they are still available. Since it's Playtech, US players cannot open an account. For US players, I can recommend these great *No Deposit Bonuses*!

* * * *

Happy New Year from *Casino Bonus Guide* and *Slots Freerolls*!


----------

